# 2003 Specialized S works Enduro Expert FSR



## peterj59 (Feb 25, 2021)

I have a S works that I used to ride all the time, then my job interfered, well now i want to upgrade it to 27.5, i have a fork for it with a straight 1 1/8 steerer tube and 27.5, question has anyone on here successfully converted this bike to a 27.5?


----------



## RETROROCKS (Sep 25, 2004)

peterj59 said:


> I have a S works that I used to ride all the time, then my job interfered, well now i want to upgrade it to 27.5, i have a fork for it with a straight 1 1/8 steerer tube and 27.5, question has anyone on here successfully converted this bike to a 27.5?


Did you ever do the conversion?
I have one wondering how it went


----------



## peterj59 (Feb 25, 2021)

Hi 27.5 doesnt fit, however i converted it to 1 x 12, still love it


----------

